# Black ops 2 PS3 Internet issue



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Evening guys, can someone help me as I'm going mad here,
I have been playing Cod for many years now and never had a signal problem until now. I've played black ops 2 since the release with my in game connection showing 4 bars (highest) constantly. I've downloaded the new black ops 2 revolution map pack on Friday and I am now having real trouble. If I connect wirelessly to my home hub the connection percentage at the Internet setup screen shows 100% with the NAT type is type 3 and I get in game and the connection is showing 1 bar and is unplayable as you can imagine. So I have connected an Ethernet cable to the ps3 and it connects fine again but is now showing NAT type as type 2 with a download speed of 3.5mbps. So I get in a game and its still the same 1 bar and unplayable.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm having similar issues and most games lag, I used to have 3 bars and now its 2! I haven't checked the ps3 forum yet but think I will now.....


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

SystemClenz said:


> I'm having similar issues and most games lag, I used to have 3 bars and now its 2! I haven't checked the ps3 forum yet but think I will now.....


This would be a relief if its not just me I've tried everything :/.


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it still happening?

I think the servers were experiencing issues that day... Could be wrong.

My cousin also had a problem a few days ago with 1 bar connection, he realised that he had something downloading on his laptop which drops your connection on the Ps3


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

whats your name on it mate mines hotroddetommy if you wana add me how are the new maps ?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fixed. I don't weather it's our new router, bt having sorted a local problem or the update on the PS3. Went on until today.
Tom mines: Jdudley90


----------

